# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Detrazione Iva Auto E Moto Sentenza Cee Pro Contribuenti

## vincenzo

Naturalmente, in attesa che il legislatore italiano, apporti le opportune e dovute modifiche ai vari decreti (D.P.R. n. 633/72, ecc.), ciascun operatore é libero di comportarsi come meglio crede, fermo restando che le proprie ragioni andranno poi esplicate davanti al giudice tributario, in caso di eventuale contestazione da parte dei verificatori. Ad esempio é stato consigliato da colleghi di stampa che per l'auto del professionista o del imprenditore individuale é possibile detrarre l'iva in base ai giorni di lavoro effettuati, quindi dal lunedi al venerdi, come si nota si tratta, in atto di possibili interpretazioni, che attendono le decisioni del ns legislatore, ed eventualmente, delle successive pronuncie delle sentenze delle varie commissioni tributarie.

----------


## Carmine2855

> Naturalmente, in attesa che il legislatore italiano, apporti le opportune e dovute modifiche ai vari decreti (D.P.R. n. 633/72, ecc.), ciascun operatore é libero di comportarsi come meglio crede, fermo restando che le proprie ragioni andranno poi esplicate davanti al giudice tributario, in caso di eventuale contestazione da parte dei verificatori. Ad esempio é stato consigliato da colleghi di stampa che per l'auto del professionista o del imprenditore individuale é possibile detrarre l'iva in base ai giorni di lavoro effettuati, quindi dal lunedi al venerdi, come si nota si tratta, in atto di possibili interpretazioni, che attendono le decisioni del ns legislatore, ed eventualmente, delle successive pronuncie delle sentenze delle varie commissioni tributarie.

  SONO D'ACCORDO. E' IMPORTANTE BASARE LA PERCENTUALE DI INDETRAIBILITA' SU UN DATO DI FATTO NON ATTACCABILE O FACILMENTE DIFENDIBILE. QUALLO DELLE GIORNATE LAVORATIVE PUO' ESSERE VALIDO.

----------


## gioacchino5220

Ricordiamoci che un innalzamento della detrazione iva sull'auto,  
incidera' sulla struttura patrimoniale in aumento 
e quindi sullo studio di settore.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ricordiamoci che un innalzamento della detrazione iva sull'auto, incidera' sulla struttura patrimoniale in aumento e quindi sullo studio di settore.

  La percentuale di detrazione iva sulle auto non può incidere sugli studi di settore, in quanto a tali fini conta il valore fiscalmente rilevante, che come ormai purtroppo noto è stato drasticamente ridotto per la stragrande maggioranza delle imprese !

----------


## gioacchino5220

Scusa, 
intendevo dire che 
probabilmente nei nuovi studi di settore ci sarà  
un'area apposita per valutare l'inerenza all'attivita, 
dell'auto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'unica cosa positiva della restrizione dei costi auto è quella che la stessa percentuale andrà indicata per gli s.d.s. Quindi:
- se professionista, è il 25% del valore dell'auto;
- se impresa, l'auto non rileva se ed in quanto non ho dedotto nulla. 
Le (diverse) valutazioni che il Fisco vorrà fare sulla inerenza non potranno influire in alcun modo, ci mancherebbe pure !!! 
ciao   

> Scusa, 
> intendevo dire che 
> probabilmente nei nuovi studi di settore ci sarà  
> un'area apposita per valutare l'inerenza all'attivita, 
> dell'auto.

----------


## alessandro4466

Personalmente non sono d'accordo con le affermazioni di taluni organi di stampa che consigliano di detrarre l'auto in base ai gioni di lavoro poiché ciò significherebbe detrarre i 5/7 dell'iva all'acquisto. Ciò implica un utilizzo per escuslusivi fini professionali 5 giorni su 7 della settimana. 
Alla luce della sentenza CE essendo venuta meno la limitazione oggettiva finora vigente in materia di iva sulle autovetture, ritengo occorra dare applicazione alla norma di carattere generale di cui all'art. 19, comma 4, ultimo periodo del D.P.R. 633/'72 che stabilisce di modulare la detrazione in funzione dell'uso privato che si fa del bene o del servizio acquistato.
Ciò premesso, nelle more di un intervento dell'Amm.Fin. teso a regolamentare il settore (se mai ci sarà), penso sia + opportuno, per chi fa un uso promiscuo dell'autovettura, detrarre l'iva al 50% visto che in relazione ad un professionista o imprenditore indivuduale mi pare + ragionevole (anche in sede di eventuale contenzioso) un uso promiscuo del veicolo durante tutto l'arco della settimana piuttosto che un uso interamente "lavorativo"  x 5 giorni e personale per i restanti 2.
E' chiaro che nulla vieta di sostenere che x 5 gg. su 7 l'autovettura sia utilizzata x soli motivi professionali, tuttavia ciò appare di difficile credibilità se andiamo a considerare fattori quali, ad es., il soggetto dispone di 1 sola autovettura, ha famiglia ecc.. 
Ovviamente questa è una mia personalissima opinione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' verissimo quello che dici, alessandro; ritengo che un professionista che abbia una sola auto non possa dire che ha diritto alla detrazione nella misura dei 5/7, a differenza di colui che possieda un altro mezzo; tuttavia io sento di sbilanciarmi: se si ragiona un po', ad esempio, si pensi che è altrettanto vero che oggi tantissimi hanno la disponibilità (almeno quella) di un altro mezzo (l'auto della moglie, ad esempio, o uno scooter), per cui possono tranquillamente detrarre a mio avviso interamente l'iva sull'auto "professionale" e sui costi accessori, potendo documentare un altro mezzo su cui fanno gli spostamenti a fini privati.  :Wink:     

> Personalmente non sono d'accordo con le affermazioni di taluni organi di stampa che consigliano di detrarre l'auto in base ai gioni di lavoro poiché ciò significherebbe detrarre i 5/7 dell'iva all'acquisto. Ciò implica un utilizzo per escuslusivi fini professionali 5 giorni su 7 della settimana. 
> Alla luce della sentenza CE essendo venuta meno la limitazione oggettiva finora vigente in materia di iva sulle autovetture, ritengo occorra dare applicazione alla norma di carattere generale di cui all'art. 19, comma 4, ultimo periodo del D.P.R. 633/'72 che stabilisce di modulare la detrazione in funzione dell'uso privato che si fa del bene o del servizio acquistato.
> Ciò premesso, nelle more di un intervento dell'Amm.Fin. teso a regolamentare il settore (se mai ci sarà), penso sia + opportuno, per chi fa un uso promiscuo dell'autovettura, detrarre l'iva al 50% visto che in relazione ad un professionista o imprenditore indivuduale mi pare + ragionevole (anche in sede di eventuale contenzioso) un uso promiscuo del veicolo durante tutto l'arco della settimana piuttosto che un uso interamente "lavorativo"  x 5 giorni e personale per i restanti 2.
> E' chiaro che nulla vieta di sostenere che x 5 gg. su 7 l'autovettura sia utilizzata x soli motivi professionali, tuttavia ciò appare di difficile credibilità se andiamo a considerare fattori quali, ad es., il soggetto dispone di 1 sola autovettura, ha famiglia ecc.. 
> Ovviamente questa è una mia personalissima opinione.

----------


## mariatucci

"Se l'Europa accorderà all'Italia un rimborso ridotto dell'Iva sulle auto, il Governo provvederà a ripristinare, almeno parzialmente, le deduzioni delle spese sostenute per l'utilizzo di auto aziendali" (da il Sole - 24Ore di sabato c.m.) :EEK!:  
Stiamo assistendo all'introduzione di un nuovo principio fiscale: il ricatto.
Mi chiedo come possiamo avere certezza delle norme da applicare in tale contesto...davvero senza parole! :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ricatto ? Beh, sì, non si può definire diversamente ....  :Smile:     

> "Se l'Europa accorderà all'Italia un rimborso ridotto dell'Iva sulle auto, il Governo provvederà a ripristinare, almeno parzialmente, le deduzioni delle spese sostenute per l'utilizzo di auto aziendali" (da il Sole - 24Ore di sabato c.m.) 
> Stiamo assistendo all'introduzione di un nuovo principio fiscale: il ricatto.
> Mi chiedo come possiamo avere certezza delle norme da applicare in tale contesto...davvero senza parole!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi sia permesso osservare come, a fronte della sentenza Cee relativa all'Iva sulle auto, si apre una opportuinità per i bilanci in bilico tra utile e perdita (ma il discorso ovviamente vale per tutti i soggetti Ires): ossia, la possibilità (anzi, l'obbligo) di iscrivere la sopravvenienza attiva relativa a tale credito.
Sulla tassabilità di tale sopravvenienza, non ci dovrebbero essere dubbi: è tassabile nella stessa misura in cui l'iva non detratta ha concorso all'abbattimento del reddito: quindi da zero (non tassabilità) al 100% (per coloro i quali hanno usufruito delòla deduzione integrale).
Il problema che si pone è tuttavia un altro, civilistico, più che fiscale: vista la probabile proroga del termine per far valere l'istanza (che non sembra più quello del 15/12), e la ancora non definita modalità di calcolo dell'importo da richiedere, in che esercizio contabilizzare tale sopravvenienza ? E' possibile considerarla già nel bilancio 2006?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nessuna opinione riguardo il mio ultimo post ?  :Frown:

----------


## mazzanti

30.10.06 
Secondo me civilisticamente parlando non si tratta di una componente certa finchè non viene convertito in legge il decreto 262; dalle voci, mi pare che stiano pensando ad una forfettizazione del tutto... 
Piuttosto, tu sai perchè il Governo ha deciso di rimborsare l'Iva solo dal 2003?
Io mi ci sto scervellando ma non trovo la ragione. Secondo me si dovrebbe partire dal 2002... 
Ciao !

----------


## Dott.ssa Cecchetti

Mi sta bene la detrazione in base ai giorni lavorati per cui 70% dell'IVA, ma visto che per le imprese i costi sono tutti indeducibili, non è che poi contesteranno la detrazione dell'IVA? Non sembra un controsenso detrai l'IVA ma non deduci il costo? Bel contenzioso..... 
Dott.ssa Valeria Cecchetti       

> Naturalmente, in attesa che il legislatore italiano, apporti le opportune e dovute modifiche ai vari decreti (D.P.R. n. 633/72, ecc.), ciascun operatore é libero di comportarsi come meglio crede, fermo restando che le proprie ragioni andranno poi esplicate davanti al giudice tributario, in caso di eventuale contestazione da parte dei verificatori. Ad esempio é stato consigliato da colleghi di stampa che per l'auto del professionista o del imprenditore individuale é possibile detrarre l'iva in base ai giorni di lavoro effettuati, quindi dal lunedi al venerdi, come si nota si tratta, in atto di possibili interpretazioni, che attendono le decisioni del ns legislatore, ed eventualmente, delle successive pronuncie delle sentenze delle varie commissioni tributarie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, se consideriamo che una legge, anche se approvata, può essere poi modificata .... la certezza non la avremmo se non al momento dell'effettivo incasso .... secondo me si possono portare in bilancio per effetto del decreto legge. Anche il d.l. ha valore di legge  !!  :Smile:   
Tu dici che il rimborso andava fatto dal 2002?? Io dico anche da prima, pensa un po' .......  :Frown:   
Secondo me anche da pirma....... pensa un po' ...... 
ciao   

> 30.10.06 
> Secondo me civilisticamente parlando non si tratta di una componente certa finchè non viene convertito in legge il decreto 262; dalle voci, mi pare che stiano pensando ad una forfettizazione del tutto... 
> Piuttosto, tu sai perchè il Governo ha deciso di rimborsare l'Iva solo dal 2003?
> Io mi ci sto scervellando ma non trovo la ragione. Secondo me si dovrebbe partire dal 2002... 
> Ciao !

----------


## mazzanti

perchè anche da prima ?
Io pensavo al termine per la ritrattazione della dichiarazione.... :Confused:  quindi 4 anni successivi a quello della sua presentazione. 
Pensa che ho trovato la Dre Piemonte (circolare del 2005) che afferma invece che il termine per il rimborso in questione sarebbe biennale  :Big Grin:    
Boh!!! 
Secondo me sul problema civilistico hai torto...come fai a mettere in bilancio una somma che non hai incassato e per la quale non sai nemmeno come sarà fatto il modulo di domanda e quindi quanto ti sarà consentito chiedere ? 
Ciao !!! :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

TERMINE A QUO
Beh, sì, il termine potrebbe anche essere quello per la ritrattazione della dichiarazione, oppure, se si vuole, anche quello della prescrizione...... 48 mesi ? 5 anni ? 10 anni ?? Vabbè, gli vogliamo far fare una finanziaria da 100.000 milioni di euro  ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
ASPETTO CIVILISTICO
Scusa, ma se un decreto legge mi dice che mi danno il rimborso, e a seguito di questa norma si dice che se io produco i documenti me lo danno non già forfettariamente ma in base agli importi analiticamente individuati, perchè non posso iscriverlo in bilancio ? Che aspetto la data dell'incasso ??  :EEK!:  
A mio parere al 31/12/06 è un credito certo nell'esistenza e determinato nell'ammontare. 
ciao   

> perchè anche da prima ?
> Io pensavo al termine per la ritrattazione della dichiarazione....:quindi 4 anni successivi a quello della sua presentazione. 
> Pensa che ho trovato la Dre Piemonte (circolare del 2005) che afferma invece che il termine per il rimborso in questione sarebbe biennale   
> Boh!!! 
> Secondo me sul problema civilistico hai torto...come fai a mettere in bilancio una somma che non hai incassato e per la quale non sai nemmeno come sarà fatto il modulo di domanda e quindi quanto ti sarà consentito chiedere ? 
> Ciao !!!

----------


## mazzanti

Torno ora dal seminario di Trento proprio su questo tema.
Alcuni partecipanti mi hanno chiesto se questa sopravvenienza sia neutrale da un punto di vista fiscale. 
La risposta è complessa; a me pare di no. Quanto si rimborsa infatti non è un'Iva ma un insieme di componenti, che possiamo sinteticamente chiamare "costi". 
Tu che ne pensi ? :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi sento di confermare quanto ho detto al riguardo nel mio post introduttivo: il problema della tassabilità del rimborso iva si risolve come segue :
1) se l'iva rimborsata era stata dedotta, allora è interamente tassabile (rectius, concorre alla formazione del reddito);
2) in caso contrario, non concorrerà alla formazione del reddito. 
ciao e grazie per l'intervento.   

> Torno ora dal seminario di Trento proprio su questo tema.
> Alcuni partecipanti mi hanno chiesto se questa sopravvenienza sia neutrale da un punto di vista fiscale. 
> La risposta è complessa; a me pare di no. Quanto si rimborsa infatti non è un'Iva ma un insieme di componenti, che possiamo sinteticamente chiamare "costi". 
> Tu che ne pensi ?

----------


## mazzanti

Certo.
La penso anch'io così ma....c'è un dubbio. 
Siccome la parte Iva che verrà rimborsata sarà AL NETTO delle minori imposte sul reddito pagate nei vari esercizi, proprio perchè quell'Iva è stata considerata un COSTO, non sarebbe illecito porsi l'interrogativo:
la natura della componente residua (IVA - IMPOSTE REDDITO) che mi vanno a rimborsare qual è ? 
mumble mumble.... :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il tuo dubbio (e quello di chissà quanti altri) attiene al caso in cui il rimborso sia analitico e non forfettario. 
Secondo me si fa un po' di confusione tra aspetto econimico e aspetto finanziario. Faccio un esempio.
Se io non ho detratto iva per 100, e però l'ho dedotta interamente (per semplificare), loro mi rimborsano 100 meno 37,25 (il 33% + il 4,25% di 100), giusto ?
Se così stann ole cose, io rileverei il credito per 100 (con sopravvenienza tassabile), e poi stornerei a banca 62,75, e a sopravvenienza passiva 37,25.
Il problema è, anzi potrebbe essere, se la sopravvenienza passiva è deducibile, ma secondo me non si tratta di un problema perchè essa lo è (deducibile), posta la natura del credito a cui si riferisce (che misura un componente di reddito positivo tassato). 
ciao   

> Certo.
> La penso anch'io così ma....c'è un dubbio. 
> Siccome la parte Iva che verrà rimborsata sarà AL NETTO delle minori imposte sul reddito pagate nei vari esercizi, proprio perchè quell'Iva è stata considerata un COSTO, non sarebbe illecito porsi l'interrogativo:
> la natura della componente residua (IVA - IMPOSTE REDDITO) che mi vanno a rimborsare qual è ? 
> mumble mumble....

----------


## mazzanti

Giusto. 
Con il che, confermi la validità della mia tesi:
il rimborso analitico è tassabile. :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

.....e pure quello forfettario, se mai lo proporranno .....   

> Giusto. 
> Con il che, confermi la validità della mia tesi:
> il rimborso analitico è tassabile.

----------


## MisterMitch

come comportarci nel caso di acquisto di un'auto?
Proviamo a fare un esempio:
Acquisto di un'auto da parte di un artigiano/professionista:
Valore auto: 25.000 + 5000 iva
Considerazioni sull'Iva: *Margini di detraibilit&#224; dell'iva:*
-detrarre totalmente l'iva secondo il principio di inerenza(scelta estrema da dimostrare con alcuni indicatori es. possesso seconda auto,ore di lavoro ecc..)
-detrarre l'iva nella misura del 50% (scelta ragionevole) *Considerazioni sulla deducibilit&#224; del costo:*
-Rimane sempre il limite di deducibilit&#224; di € 18.075,99 su cui calcolare la quota di ammortamento.
-Il costo andrebbe dedotto nella stessa misura dell'iva. 
E cos&#236; via per tutte le spese collegate all'auto.... 
Giusto? :Confused:

----------


## mazzanti

:Frown:  segnalo che il costo e l'Iva oramai viaggiano su binari molto diversi.
Nel suo caso, direi opposti.
Quindi: Iva totalmente o parzialmente detraibile (come da lei esposto) e costo pari a zero (a meno che non riesca a dimostrare la famosa "stretta strumentalità" o l'uso pubblico o che forma oggetto della sua attività :Big Grin:  ).

----------


## MisterMitch

> segnalo che il costo e l'Iva oramai viaggiano su binari molto diversi.
> Nel suo caso, direi opposti.
> Quindi: Iva totalmente o parzialmente detraibile (come da lei esposto) e costo pari a zero (a meno che non riesca a dimostrare la famosa "stretta strumentalità" o l'uso pubblico o che forma oggetto della sua attività ).

  Non riesco a seguirla nel discorso del "costo".....potrebbe fare un paragone con la vecchia e la nuova disciplina?Grazie

----------


## mazzanti

05.11.06 
Lei mi chiede francamente un vero e proprio "lavoro" di comparazione tra i due testi di legge, cosa che peraltro non sarebbe comunque utile al 100%. 
Partendo dal presupposto che il Forum non è il luogo per scambiarsi consulenze professionali (non c'è niente di male invece a provocare discussioni su argomenti generali e non su casi particolari, come invece il suo) le posso dire che quando parlo di costo e di Iva, intendo riferirmi ai due aspetti contrapposti di ogni registrazione contabile: l'aspetto costi/ricavi e l'aspetto Iva. :Smile:

----------


## MisterMitch

non volevo assolutamente incorrere in questo.....non mi era chiaro solo il motivo per cui usando un criterio prudenziale, come già richiamato da altri utenti in questo forum,non si potrebbe individuare una linea guida che fissa nel 50%, la misura della detrazione di iva e costo nelle fattispecie di artigiano o professionista.

----------


## STEFANIA5919

domanda ma e' stato prologato il rimborso IVA SULL'AUTO AL 15 APRILE 2007?

----------


## vincenzo0

il Senato, il 11.10.2006, ha apportato alcune rilevanti modifiche al testo del D.L. n. 258/2006, con il quale il Governo ha regolato i rimborsi IVA sulle auto, dopo la sentenza CEE sulle auto. In particolare, ha previsto lo spostamento dal 15 dicembre al 15 aprile 2007, del termine entro il quale il contribuente deve presentare listanza di rimborso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Segnalo che sull'odierno Italia oggi, pagina 20, è stato pubblicato un articolo a firma di Norberto Villa e Franco Cornaggia, che afferma, conformemente a quanto postulato da me qualche giorno fa, che la competenza per la sopravvenienza attiva derivante dal rimborso dell'auto è del 2006  :Cool:     

> Mi sia permesso osservare come, a fronte della sentenza Cee relativa all'Iva sulle auto, si apre una opportuinità per i bilanci in bilico tra utile e perdita (ma il discorso ovviamente vale per tutti i soggetti Ires): ossia, la possibilità (anzi, l'obbligo) di iscrivere la sopravvenienza attiva relativa a tale credito.
> Sulla tassabilità di tale sopravvenienza, non ci dovrebbero essere dubbi: è tassabile nella stessa misura in cui l'iva non detratta ha concorso all'abbattimento del reddito: quindi da zero (non tassabilità) al 100% (per coloro i quali hanno usufruito delòla deduzione integrale).
> Il problema che si pone è tuttavia un altro, civilistico, più che fiscale: vista la probabile proroga del termine per far valere l'istanza (che non sembra più quello del 15/12), e la ancora non definita modalità di calcolo dell'importo da richiedere, in che esercizio contabilizzare tale sopravvenienza ? E' possibile considerarla già nel bilancio 2006?

----------


## mazzanti

ma una rondine non fa primavera...
E poi io sono un ex abbonato di Italia Oggi, passato al Sole 24 ore per riconosciuta superiorità tecnica di un giornale sull'altro. Questo, senza nulla togliere al valore culturale degli esperti che hai citato. 
Io comunque mica sostengo il contrario: ho solo posto un dubbio. :Stick Out Tongue:  
Per caso, nell'articolo c'è anche scritto che la sopravv è di competenza se fai la richiesta entro l'anno o è sufficente fare i conti ?

----------


## turi

> E' verissimo quello che dici, alessandro; ritengo che un professionista che abbia una sola auto non possa dire che ha diritto alla detrazione nella misura dei 5/7, a differenza di colui che possieda un altro mezzo; tuttavia io sento di sbilanciarmi: se si ragiona un po', ad esempio, si pensi che è altrettanto vero che oggi tantissimi hanno la disponibilità (almeno quella) di un altro mezzo (l'auto della moglie, ad esempio, o uno scooter), per cui possono tranquillamente detrarre a mio avviso interamente l'iva sull'auto "professionale" e sui costi accessori, potendo documentare un altro mezzo su cui fanno gli spostamenti a fini privati.

   
Condivido anch'io questo tuo pensiero... è, infatti, la detrazione iva che opero sui costi accessori... S'intende ove presenti le circostanze evidenziate. In assenza, io dedurrei il 50%, che costituisce la percentuale media di utilizzo dei beni ad uso promiscuo...
Un saluto

----------


## danilo sciuto

No, non sono d'accordo.
Italia Oggi ha un taglio diverso, ma non è affatto inferiore tecnicamente al 24 ore. 
Ovviamente la sopravvenienza è di competenza del 2006 anche se non fai la riciesta ...... 
ciao    

> ma una rondine non fa primavera...
> E poi io sono un ex abbonato di Italia Oggi, passato al Sole 24 ore per riconosciuta superiorità tecnica di un giornale sull'altro. Questo, senza nulla togliere al valore culturale degli esperti che hai citato. 
> Io comunque mica sostengo il contrario: ho solo posto un dubbio. 
> Per caso, nell'articolo c'è anche scritto che la sopravv è di competenza se fai la richiesta entro l'anno o è sufficente fare i conti ?

----------


## mazzanti

21.11.2006 
Bene.
Non è detto che discutendo tra di noi ci sia l'obbligo di cambiare opinione.
Gli argomenti che hai portato continuano a non convincermi fino in fondo... può darsi tu abbia ragione ma non mi convinco. 
Vedremo....
Grazie. 
Ciao. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Torno su un "vecchio" argomento per segnalare un articolo (La settimana Fiscale), nel quale si scrive quanto segue : 
"La sopravvenienza attiva da rimborso dellIva sulle auto può essere considerata di competenza dellesercizio in corso al 14.9.2006, data della sentenza della Corte di Giustizia europea.
Nel caso del rimborso Iva relativo agli acquisti effettuati nel periodo intercorrente fra la data di inizio dellesercizio e il 13.9.2006, infatti, la somma recuperata rappresenta il ristoro di un costo relativo allimpiego dei mezzi per la produzione dei ricavi dellimpresa nel medesimo periodo amministrativo.
Per quanto concerne, invece, il rimborso delle spese effettuate in annualità precedenti, lapplicazione del principio di correlazione richiamato dal Principio contabile n. 11 implica una competenza riferita  gli esercizi in cui detti costi hanno concorso alla formazione dei proventi aziendali: poiché ciò non è  stato, tuttavia, appare ora coerente liscrizione nel primo bilancio in cui si è avuta la certezza della spettanza effettiva del diritto allo scomputo dellIva non detratta, al fine di non precludere la «rappresentazione veritiera e corretta» delle attività aziendali già conosciute."   :Smile:   
Questo - aggiungo io - può essere considerato un motivo in più per presentare l'istanza. 
La sopravvenienza attiva, tra l'altro, è un componente positivo di reddito non tassabile, che quindi andrà inserito tra le variazioni (definitive) in diminuzione, con conseguente esclusione da calcolo di imposta differite. 
Buona giornata      

> 21.11.2006 
> Bene.
> Non è detto che discutendo tra di noi ci sia l'obbligo di cambiare opinione.
> Gli argomenti che hai portato continuano a non convincermi fino in fondo... può darsi tu abbia ragione ma non mi convinco. 
> Vedremo....
> Grazie. 
> Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La RM n. 59/2007 ha affermato che fino a quando non verr&#224; emanata l'autorizzazione comuntaria per introduzione di una percentuale ridotta di detrazione, la percentuale di detrazione per le auto e le relative spese di gestione va effettuata in base al generale principio di cui all'articolo 19 (inerenza o afferenza).
Ritengo che la percentuale del *50%* sia inattaccabile in sede di controllo, mentre percentuali *superiori* possono essere utilizzate solo in presenza di inequivocabili prove documentali. 
Buona giornata

----------


## danilo sciuto

Torno nuovamente sul discorso della competenza della sopravvenienza attiva derivante dal rimborso iva auto, per segnalare che anche il 24 ore condivide la tesi che qui ho sostenuto. Ecco l'estratto  _Per i rimborsi Iva auto la competenza è al 2006
Le conseguenze delle sentenze Ue 
Il rimborso Iva auto trova la sua collocazione nell'ambito dei componenti positivi dell'esercizio 2006. Nella predisposizione del bilancio d'esercizio, particolare importanza ha il rispetto del principio della competenza economica (articolo 2423 bis, p.3 del Codice civile) in base al quale la realizzazione dei costi e dei ricavi consegue a precisi atti o fatti giuridici che li determinano. In linea generale le sentenze della Corte di giustizia europea emesse a seguito di un "rinvio pregiudiziale", operato dal giudice nazionale in corso di causa nelle ipotesi in cui si profili la necessità di chiedere un parere condizionante su questioni attinenti la coerenza di una norma nazionale a una disposizione comunitaria, non hanno efficacia prestabilita. Gli articoli 228 e 234 del Trattato europeo relativamente alle "pronunce pregiudiziali" non fissano infatti limiti all'efficacia temporale di tali sentenze ma solo termini di adeguamento, per gli Stati inadempienti, al parere o al disposto giudiziale. 
Il Sole 24 Ore - N. Cavalluzzo, A. Montinari - art. pag. 31 _  
Un po' di ossigeno per i nostri bilanci  :Smile:      

> Torno su un "vecchio" argomento per segnalare un articolo (La settimana Fiscale), nel quale si scrive quanto segue : 
> "La sopravvenienza attiva da rimborso dellIva sulle auto può essere considerata di competenza dellesercizio in corso al 14.9.2006, data della sentenza della Corte di Giustizia europea.
> Nel caso del rimborso Iva relativo agli acquisti effettuati nel periodo intercorrente fra la data di inizio dellesercizio e il 13.9.2006, infatti, la somma recuperata rappresenta il ristoro di un costo relativo allimpiego dei mezzi per la produzione dei ricavi dellimpresa nel medesimo periodo amministrativo.
> Per quanto concerne, invece, il rimborso delle spese effettuate in annualità precedenti, lapplicazione del principio di correlazione richiamato dal Principio contabile n. 11 implica una competenza riferita  gli esercizi in cui detti costi hanno concorso alla formazione dei proventi aziendali: poiché ciò non è  stato, tuttavia, appare ora coerente liscrizione nel primo bilancio in cui si è avuta la certezza della spettanza effettiva del diritto allo scomputo dellIva non detratta, al fine di non precludere la «rappresentazione veritiera e corretta» delle attività aziendali già conosciute."    
> Questo - aggiungo io - può essere considerato un motivo in più per presentare l'istanza. 
> La sopravvenienza attiva, tra l'altro, è un componente positivo di reddito non tassabile, che quindi andrà inserito tra le variazioni (definitive) in diminuzione, con conseguente esclusione da calcolo di imposta differite. 
> Buona giornata

----------


## mazzanti

18.04.2007
Si ho visto, Danilo. 
Ma continuo a non esserne convinto fino in fondo, per il semplice motivo che al 31.12.2006 non puoi sapere se a settembre farai o non farai l'istanza; quanto, come  e quando otterrai come rimborso ecc...ecc... 
Mi sembra, in altri termini, che la questione sia ancora un po' confusa, ecco.
Comunque, altri sostengono la mia tesi, altri la tua....vediamo un po'.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io sto presentando l'istanza di rimborso entro il 30/4, in modo da mettermi al sicuro e inserire la sopravvenienza attiva nel 2006. 
ciao   

> 18.04.2007
> Si ho visto, Danilo. 
> Ma continuo a non esserne convinto fino in fondo, per il semplice motivo che al 31.12.2006 non puoi sapere se a settembre farai o non farai l'istanza; quanto, come  e quando otterrai come rimborso ecc...ecc... 
> Mi sembra, in altri termini, che la questione sia ancora un po' confusa, ecco.
> Comunque, altri sostengono la mia tesi, altri la tua....vediamo un po'.

----------

